
Remember When You Could Mail Order an Entire House in a Giant DIY Kit? - apo
http://www.messynessychic.com/2018/01/17/remember-when-you-could-mail-order-an-entire-house-in-a-giant-dit-kit/
======
RobLach
These are some good deals.

That $200 C2034 "Modern Home" kit is just under $5000 adjusted for inflation
which includes a kitchen, fireplace, and porch.

Compare to this wooden shed I found online where the closest, slightly
smaller, sized one is nearly $6000; and that's pretty much just a wooden box.
[https://www.alansfactoryoutlet.com/wood-storage-shed-
prices](https://www.alansfactoryoutlet.com/wood-storage-shed-prices)

------
daodedickinson
Our family still has one of these where our ancestors homesteaded in Wyoming.

